# Rumors about general porpouses lenses for APS-C



## eddiemrg (Sep 29, 2012)

Dear all of you,
I am a 7D owner and I am waiting to deal for a new lens, a stadard one like 15-85 ("f/ is not good" bla bla bla) but I need one compact for trips.

Do you think that Canon will develop any new lenses for new APS-C rumored bodies in the near future?
If not I'll make a Christmas present with ol'15-85.

Thanks in advice !


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 29, 2012)

There are three excellent lenses for crop, the 10-22mm, the 15-85mm, and the 17-55mm. They pretty well cover the wide to short telephoto range. There is also the 18-200mm which is not spectacular, but does cover a wide range. We keep hearing rumors of a newer version.
The 40mm EF is also excellent on crop bodies and low cost.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 29, 2012)

eddiemrg said:


> Dear all of you,
> I am a 7D owner and I am waiting to deal for a new lens, a stadard one like 15-85 ("f/ is not good" bla bla bla) but I need one compact for trips.
> 
> Do you think that Canon will develop any new lenses for new APS-C rumored bodies in the near future?
> ...



17-55mm 2.8 Is worth the extra $$$.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 29, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> eddiemrg said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all of you,
> ...


I loved my 17-55, but sold my crops and the lens. When I repurchased, I bought the 15-85 because it matched the zoom range and MFD I needed. 
Both of them are well worth their price.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 29, 2012)

The 18-55mm kit lens is compact. If you want more compact, consider a prime like the 40/2.8 or 35/2. If you want good optics, and want a zoom, it's not going to be 'compact' (although that's relative - my 24-105L is quite compact compared to the 28-300L I sometimes carry as a general purpose zoom). IMO, the best general purpose zoom for APS-C is the 17-55/2.8, followed closely by the 15-85/3.5-5.6.


----------



## eddiemrg (Sep 29, 2012)

Yup! 
Fantastic answers! Thanks a lot. I have the 18-55 IS II but it's not a blasfemy choice: I am waiting for the
upgrade to 15-85 (becouse I need some extra zoom...).

Maybe a 15-85 mk II......................? Never rumored that?


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 30, 2012)

People always forget about the Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4 OS HSM. Sharp, fast, cheap. And was released in a brand new version in these days


----------



## eddiemrg (Oct 4, 2012)

Interesting lens! Thanks for the infooo!


----------



## Menace (Oct 6, 2012)

I'd suggest 40 2.8 as Compact lens for your trips


----------



## eddiemrg (Oct 7, 2012)

mmm... I need something a bit wide an something good at 80 just to complete the gear with the classic 70-200.
No more lense!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 8, 2012)

eddiemrg said:


> Yup!
> Fantastic answers! Thanks a lot. I have the 18-55 IS II but it's not a blasfemy choice: I am waiting for the
> upgrade to 15-85 (becouse I need some extra zoom...).
> 
> Maybe a 15-85 mk II......................? Never rumored that?


Since it is a almost new lens that recently came out, do not expect a new version soon. 7 or 8 years from now, maybe.


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 8, 2012)

I had the Siggy 17-70. It's a funny bird. It's mid FL's are decent but it's widest and tele ends are super corner soft and if you really want a great lens other than the 15-85 go for the 17-55 like the rest said. It like the 10-22 is 'L' like in many ways. Another great crop walk around is the Sigma 17-50. Sharp end to end. If you like Primes, try the 40 pancake, best on a FF but you might like the equivalent 64mm length. It didn't work for me on my 7D but you might like it. Best bang for the buck in Canon's lineup iyam.


----------

